# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  9 сервисов для бесплатных международных звонков

## Irina

*9 сервисов для бесплатных международных звонков*

*Когда мы говорим о звонках через интернет, мы обычно имеем в виду связь PC-to-PC. Звонки с помощью Skype и прочих подобных приложений. На телефоны мы звоним не так часто, а зря. Есть множество сайтов, которые позволяют бесплатно позвонить куда угодно. Все, что нужно – наушники, микрофон, интернет. Мы отобрали для вас девять лучших сайтов для того, чтобы вы могли позвонить позабытому другу или родителям в какую-нибудь далекую страну.
*
*Evaphone*
С этого сайта можно позвонить куда угодно, просто набрав номер в верхней части страницы. У Evaphone есть русский интерфейс, так что проблем возникнуть не должно. После того, как вы вдоволь наговоритесь бесплатно (у сайта лимит, который вы долго будете тратить), нужно будет платить за звонки. Цены смешные. Дешевле чем в Skype точно.

*FreeCall*
Чтобы воспользоваться этим сервисом, нужно скачать небольшое приложение (Windows, Linux, Mac). Можно звонить в любую страну и даже слать бесплатные sms. Лимит звонков – 300 минут и одна неделя. Переносить минуты на следующую неделю нельзя.

*Calleasy*
У этого сайта есть одно только ограничение на бесплатные звонки. Можно делать сколько угодно звонков в страны, звонки в которые стоят дешевле 5 евроцентов за минуту. В тарифной сетке сервиса таких стран около пятидесяти.

*PokeTalk*
Чтобы звонить посредством этого сайта вам не нужны микрофоны и наушники. Звонить можно прямо с мобильного. Лимит – 50 звонков в месяц с ограничением 10 минут на один звонок.

*Flash2Voip*
Звонки в более чем 30 стран прямо из браузера. Ничего скачивать не нужно, просто набираете номер и ждете. Как понятно из названия – приложение построено на Flash, что может оттолкнуть некоторую часть аудтории.

*MediaRing Talk*
Бесплатные звонки в некоторое количество глобальных “регионов”. США, Центральная Азия, Канада, Австралия. Можно использовать для звонков мобильный телефон.

*Globe 7*
Это нечто вроде виджета, который встраивается в месенджеры и прочие программы. Кроме, собственно, звонков по всему миру, есть еще отправка бесплатных sms, онлайн-радио и еще множество необязательных, но неплохих бонусов. Доступно для Windows, Mac, Linux.
*
iCall*
Сервис использует ваше интернет-соединение, чтобы превратить ваш компьютер в телефон. Просто подключая его к телефонной сети. Можно звонить бесплатно сколько угодно, но только в США и Канаду, с ограничением 5 минут на звонок. Зато есть приложение для iPhone и iPod Touch.

*Jaxtr*
Для того, чтобы попробовать позвонить с помощью этого сервиса нужно сначала зарегистрироваться. Сервис выдает вам телефонный номер, с которого можно звонить бесплатно прямо в браузере.

----------


## Sanych

Полазил везде, вот что получилось.

*1)* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  Направление звонка в Беларусь не поддерживается

*2)* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Ограничение на 300 мин разговора, но можно регистрироваться сколько угодно
Аргентина free*
Австралия free*
Австрия free*
Бельгия free*
Канада free*
Китай free*
Чешская республика free*
Дания free*
Франция free*
Германия free*
Гонконг free*
Венгрия free*
Ирландия free*
Италия free*
Люксембург free*
Малайзия free*
Монако free*
Нидерланды free*
Новая Зеландия free*
Норвегия free*
Польша free*
Португалия free*
Российская Федерация free*
Сингапур free*
Южная Корея free*
Испания free*
Швеция free*
Швейцария free*
Тайвань free*
Великобритания free*
США ( mobile) free*

*3)* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] На Беларусь звонки дороже чем ограничения: Belarus-(Landline)-0.12$  Belarus  (Mobile)-0.15$

*4)* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Долго и упорно вникал в суть, и всё же халявы крупной там нет, как я понял. Дают 5 бесплатных звонков при регистрации. А дальше пишут что вам будет дан номер от PokeTalk бесплатно, на который можно будет звонить другим и вам снего через систему PokeTalk но как они пишут, по самым дешёвым ценам. Смысл есть для тех, у кого входящие платные. Тогда да. А так, не подходит.
Может я что не так понял по английски, кто хочет, можете перепроверить.	

*5)* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  Построен на флэше, потому как поддерживает видеозвонки. Что пишет сам сайт о себе:
Это бесплатно? 
Нет, но мы предлагаем ограниченное число 5 минут демо-звонки . Flash2VoIP это платные услуги, предоставляемые GTalk2VoIP Инк Если вы используете свою собственную учетную запись SIP, вам придется платить ежемесячный взнос в размере от 5 до GTalk2VoIP Inc тем, что мог сделать бесперебойных вызовов SIP. Все звонки на телефонные номера будет снята в связи GTalk2VoIP номера , нет дополнительных $ 5 оплаты в этом случае. 

*6)* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Голосовые звонки | MediaRing Talk для PC / Мобильный
Внутри Беларуси на городской номер - 0.221$
Внутри Беларуси на мобильный номер - 0,249$
CMC на Беларусь - 0,1 $

На Россию дороже, в Америку так же

*7)* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  Скачал, поставил. Позвонить никуда так и не смог. Возможно потому, что в программе написано: Баланс - 0,01$

*8)* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Не проверял. Звонки в США и Канаду меня не интирисуют 

*9)* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Сколько не пытался позвонить, постоянно пишет - _Жаль. Но бесплатный звонок на Беларусь не доступен в данное время._

Фух, ну я и поработал

----------


## Sanych

> 1) [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Направление звонка в Беларусь не поддерживается


Уже поддерживается. 2 бесплатных звонка в сутки.

----------


## SDS

*Sanych*, 
а я так и не въехал - есть халява во всём этом многообразии или нет?

----------


## Sanych

На  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] появились 2 бесплатных звонка в сутки на Беларусь.

----------


## Mouse

> На  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] появились 2 бесплатных звонка в сутки на Беларусь.


Неправда. Я сча попробывал:
Бесплатно можно звонить зарегистрированным - я зарегился,
Потом набираю номер, говорит, что нет денег. Там есть опция "Бесплатный звонок", нажимаю, а там его бесплатная стоимость - 9036 руб. (((

----------


## Sanych

На тот момент было, я лично звонил на домашний в Жодино.

----------


## boris

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]_  ппц вообщем там галочку нужно поставить что бесплатный звонок и звонить!! можно ток на городской блин позвонил он тупил тупил  через минуту соединился и что ухаааа дали 10 секунд разговора

_

----------

